# Coal Soap! ( Pics Added )



## unclejonssoap (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi all. I just finished making a batch of coal soap for christmas. I used activated charcoal in my normal recipe to get an all black soap. Once it comes out of the mold, I will cut it into irregular pieces and place the chunks into small bags as stocking stuffers. This is going to be fun    I'll try to get some pics up when it's cut.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Coal Soap!*

Can't wait to see your pics. Such a clever gift idea!


----------



## SoapySmurf (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Coal Soap!*

I am guessing that there are quite a few on your "naughty" list this year.  Good thing that you thought enough to give them something to "clean up" their act.


----------



## unclejonssoap (Oct 24, 2012)

Good one! I can't wait to get home and get it out of the mold today.

Well... I got the coal soap unmolded this afternoon and just got done cutting it. I am so jazzed with the results! I hope my customers like it too. Can anyone tell me how to upload a pic here?

Got it figured out this time I think  Sorry it still so big. I'll shrink it a bit more next time.


----------



## Relle (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Coal Soap!*

If you create an account in Photobucket, upload your photos, you can resize in there.  Also here is a link for re-sizing on the forum.viewtopic.php?f=16&t=441


----------



## Hazel (Oct 24, 2012)

Good job! Those look excellent and I bet the naughty people on your list will love them.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 24, 2012)

I love them!  Your naughty people will never be nice now! :wink:


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 24, 2012)

unclejonssoap said:
			
		

> I used activated charcoal in my normal recipe to get an all black soap. .




What is "activated charcoal " :?:


----------



## unclejonssoap (Oct 24, 2012)

Activated charcoal is regular crushed charcoal that has been treated with oxygen to open up tiny pores that are said to help cleanse the body of toxins. Not sure how well it works on the skin. I do know it works wonders for certain types of poisoning internally though. Activated charcoal has been used for years as fish tank filter and for filtering drinking water sources.

In soap, the charcoal helps to add color and seems to lend a really cool feeling to the lather.. almost like clay.  I make a licorice bar that I want to swirl with the charcoal  

Jon


----------



## Sammi_552 (Oct 24, 2012)

Your soap turned out awesome! Love the way you cut them.


----------



## unclejonssoap (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks folks! It looks like I already have enough orders that a couple more batches are in order


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Oct 25, 2012)

very creative!


----------



## new12soap (Oct 25, 2012)

omg those are FABULOUS!!! I love them, I may have to try to figure out a version of that, they are so cute!

Activated charcoal works really well in soap and is awesome for the skin. I have had some people report it does wonders for acne but it isn't at all drying and even those of us with sensitive skin can use it. Just be sure you get a super-extra-fine activated charcoal, one that is meant to be used in soap or taken internally. The stuff for fish tanks you will never be able to get fine enough and you will feel like you are washing with sharp rocks. Not good!


----------



## Hayley (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow, i love it!


----------



## unclejonssoap (Oct 25, 2012)

Just started wrapping the new Coal Soap! This should be fun


----------



## Hazel (Oct 25, 2012)

That's a great tag and the burlap packaging is perfect.


----------



## unclejonssoap (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks! I think all my FB friends are going to clean me out before I can get them to the show I have this Saturday. Guess I'd better keep the oils warm


----------



## LuvOurNewf (Oct 25, 2012)

Your label is perfect. What did you do when cutting to get the corners as you did?


----------



## unclejonssoap (Oct 25, 2012)

I just carved a bit with a sharp kitchen knife. I just finished molding a second batch..this time with citrus scent  I figure I'll give people a second choice in case they don't like the cinnamon.


----------



## LuvOurNewf (Oct 25, 2012)

You've inspired me.
I have 9 grandkids. Not that any of them are naughty but they all would get a kick out of washing with "stones".


----------



## unclejonssoap (Oct 25, 2012)

You'll have a blast! The charcoal dust can be a bit messy during clean up, but it's well worth it. I get mine from Soap Making Resources online. It seems to be ground very fine and doesn't clump at all. I just mix with a little olive oil to make a slurry before adding it at a light trace. I also add any scent while the charcoal is sitting in the oil too. I think I'm actually going to do a tutorial on my website soon. If I get real ambitious (and can find a video camera) I might even make a video . Funny... I never would have imagined I'd be making soap a few years ago.. let alone themed soaps  :shock:


----------



## Relle (Oct 25, 2012)

Are you going to let them cure before wrapping and selling them at your show this weekend ? I thought you only made them a few days ago. :?


Coal Soap! ( Pics Added )

by unclejonssoap » Wed Oct 24, 2012 12:13 pm 

Hi all. I just finished making a batch of coal soap for christmas. I used activated charcoal in my normal recipe to get an all black soap. Once it comes out of the mold, I will cut it into irregular pieces and place the chunks into small bags as stocking stuffers. This is going to be fun I'll try to get some pics up when it's cut.
unclejonssoapNewbie


----------



## unclejonssoap (Oct 26, 2012)

While I do try to let everything go the full cure time, these will be fine being sold early. I sell with a disclaimer on them that they are safe to use, but should be allowed to sit for an additional 3-4 weeks to harden up. The packaging is just burlap, so there's plenty of airflow.


----------



## Lottee (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow I love these soaps! What a great idea!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 26, 2012)

I think you are very clever, love the tag and the burlap!!  :clap:  Wish my mind worked like that :mrgreen:


----------



## deb8907 (Oct 26, 2012)

I LOVE THEM!  Great idea.  They do look real.  Nice job!


----------



## soaptrotter (Oct 26, 2012)

Thats some pretty authentic looking lump of coal soap, your receivers of the gifts will love them Im sure.  Fantastic artistic creation!


----------



## unclejonssoap (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks! I already have enough orders that I need to make more. I'm hoping the holiday season will pull us out of the hole after a slow craft show season.


----------



## unclejonssoap (Oct 26, 2012)

Second batch all cut up


----------



## semplice (Oct 26, 2012)

Those look so awesome!  I wish I could think of creative ideas like that.


----------



## ClaraSuds (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome soap! I love the look. I'm a big fan of rustic and novel.  :wink:


----------



## Maythorn (Oct 27, 2012)

What a great idea making coal soap for Christmas!    Both batches look fantastic and like a lot of fun to make and use.


----------



## unclejonssoap (Oct 27, 2012)

It is a lot fun. I really like carving it. I'm starting to wonder how it would be to actually make a block of soap and carve it into something cool  It would make a great conversation starter at shows...lol.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Oct 28, 2012)

That is a super cute idea


----------

